# Monsoon Amp Location



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

So, I have looked a bit and have not found anything online that indicates exactly where the monsoon amp is located in a 2003 Turbo S. 

Anyone fill me in here?


----------



## bluefox280 (Dec 18, 2003)

*Re: Monsoon Amp Location (pueblorrado v3.0)*

Open the rear hatch and remove the load sill covers the hatch loop:
* http://www.newbeetle.org/forum...19096
Inside, you'll fnd the PDF of how to remove it.
- Erik


----------

